# Solved: Dell Dimension 4600 can't find audio driver



## mythologik (Nov 10, 2003)

I got a bad virus on my new dell 4600 pc and I had to use the restore disk on my pc to redo it. Now everytime I boot up it tries to install the integrated audio card , but can't find a driver. can anyone help?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Go here,
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?~ck=mn
Fill in the service tag OR model and it will guide you to the drivers.

Good luck


----------



## mythologik (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks!!! Got it downloaded and good to go.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Glad you got it fixed!
SeeYa


----------

